# Ruger LCP Info



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...r/Ruger+Centerfire+Pistols/New+Ruger+LCP+.380

I have big hands, worried this choice would be too small. Thoughts?


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

?? Try one without the grip extension and then try one with ??


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

with so many small 9mm choices, i always steer people away from the tiny 380s

with the pinky extention you should get a decent grip on it, but its still not very enjoyable to shoot, vs a kahr cm9 or kahr 380 which shoot like real handguns (im talking large target hits at 100+ yards)

just my experience, the lcp pretty much shoots just like the P3AT, 9 i also had a TCP which was better triggerwise than the other 2


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Like said above the pinky extension will help. I have decent sized hands and it works for me. I personally thought it was extremely loud compared to another hand guns i have fired.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You should look at the LC9. Not much bigger, still a great CCW but better for someone like you with bigger hands. I love my LCP, but I have small hands. The main reason I got it though was for the convenience of its size when it comes to slipping in a pocket. I didn't buy it for target shooting, just to tell someone "get back" if necessary.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Chris V said:


> You should look at the LC9. Not much bigger


Really? I thought it was huge compared to the LCP. Maybe my expectations were just to high when I finally got to handle one.

To the OP, you might check out the Diamondback DB9. I have larger hands as well and held a DB9 at the last gun show and liked it a lot.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I wear large sized gloves and the LCP with the ring finger extension fits me fine. I carry my LCP as a back up gun (BUG). For me 9mm BUGs are too big for certain times of carry such as when I wear a suit. Also, it is my opinion that some 9mm guns are too small to be reasonably controllable. A Kahr PM9 is about the smallest 9mm I will use, but a DB9 is too small.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Bought one from USA Performance with Crimson Trace Laser for around 360. Shoots good and fairly accurate for size of gun. Not a gun that I consider a range gun but serves its purpose as a pocket gun. Wouldn't give mine up.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on pinky extension. I have large hands but the extension helps.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

saku39 said:


> with so many small 9mm choices, i always steer people away from the tiny 380s
> 
> with the pinky extention you should get a decent grip on it, but its still not very enjoyable to shoot, vs a kahr cm9 or kahr 380 which shoot like real handguns (im talking large target hits at 100+ yards)
> 
> just my experience, the lcp pretty much shoots just like the P3AT, 9 i also had a TCP which was better triggerwise than the other 2


not a fan of the lcp had one could not hit crap at 15 yds how large of a target you talking at 100+yds with a 9 mm or .380??


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

To me the LCP is what it is............a nostril gun. Not made for distances greater than maybe 4 yards and most likely going to be used at 1 yard. 

What I really want is the new XDS after they finally hit the market. I'll probably give it a little longer to see if any bugs show up. 6+1 of .45 in a slightly larger package than the Elsie Pea.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The LCP is a gut gun. It's designed to shoot at 7 yards or less . It's not a target pistol so why would you want it to be accurate at 100 yards ?
I like mine fine with the finger extension but I have small hands. 
There are a lot of handguns that I would rather have if it actually came down to having to use them but none fit in my pocket like the LCP.
I'm not one to carry a big gun that's uncomfortable but I will slip the LCP in my pocket and forget that it's there.
I got a flier in the mail from Mike's/Scott's the other day and they had a great price on the LCP with a CT laser. Something like $350. I was surprised it was so cheap.
You should be able to find one around here at least as cheap as the $300 that Bud's is charging by the time you add in the FFL charges.


----------

